# Dale Hollow 2009 Road Trip - Latest Roster



## Jim (Jun 22, 2009)

Time is winding down and we are just trying to figure out who is still in, who is a maybe, and who was in but is now not coming. 

*CONFIRMED*
1, Invisible member Remo and Myself are still in and Reserved.
2, Legbrkr & Fishingcop, along with spouses are still in and have a cabin reserved.
3, Flounderhead and Wife confirmed.
4, BassAddict and Shinerman77
5, Mossy535 and alumacraftJoe
6, BassNBob


----------



## russ010 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm still uncertain if I'm going to make it- but the room is reserved and Bassboy1 and his dad will take it if I can't make it


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 22, 2009)

Still uncertain Jim... Those dates fall on my wedding Anniversary and my Mom's B-day. If I can swing it, I will. It would be great to meet some of you guys!


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 22, 2009)

Me and Shinerman77 (yes he is still alive!) are confirmed


----------



## Bubba (Jun 22, 2009)

I still plan on coming....If funds allow, I may end up getting a room myself, but if not i'll probably be bunking with BA.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

what was the date again?

i have a camping trip october 4th, if its the same weekend, im cancelling it

put me on that roster. if somebody needs a roomate last minute, thats great, if not i dont mind ruffin it at a campsite. im just a last minute kinda guy.

my bro and g'f will be with me too. i hope some of yuns wifes can keep my old lady busy :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> what was the date again?
> 
> i have a camping trip october 4th, if its the same weekend, im cancelling it
> 
> ...



The official start is October 15, 2009. Even if people can come for one day (Saturday) it would be cool!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4546


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

well then ill be down there friday nite untill sunday evening


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2009)

Bubba said:


> I still plan on coming....If funds allow, I may end up getting a room myself, but if not i'll probably be bunking with BA.



Bubba let me know if plans change on your end ASAP so we can make other fishing plans / offer up a spot in the room for another member if needed


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish the date was either Oct. 1 or 8. I would have driven over in a heartbeat.

Just not in the cards with my daughter's birthday party on the planned weekend.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > I still plan on coming....If funds allow, I may end up getting a room myself, but if not i'll probably be bunking with BA.
> ...




Will do, You guys are still welcome to fish with me and everything even if I do get my own room though.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2009)

Bubba said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Bubba said:
> ...





Oh OK!! I thought you were backing out of DH because of money issues, but now that I reread your post I see what u meant


----------



## whj812 (Jun 23, 2009)

The wife and I are still coming down!! I haven made my mind up if we are staying or not... Probably will though. Just might not be at the resort. We plan on coming down Saturday morning and meeting up and fishing. Hopefully we can all hang out down there somewhere in the evening on Saturday!! That would be awesome!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 24, 2009)

*whj* said the coldnz are gonna be on him :wink: what an uprite kinda guy :mrgreen:


----------



## whj812 (Jun 24, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> *whj* said the coldnz are gonna be on him :wink: what an uprite kinda guy :mrgreen:



Hope you like Sam Adams and Yuengling!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 24, 2009)

I am coming for sure. I may need a place to stay and a boat to fish from but will definatley be there. I am suposed to room with Mossy535, but I sent him an IM and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 24, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> I am coming for sure. I may need a place to stay and a boat to fish from but will definatley be there. I am suposed to room with Mossy535, but I sent him an IM and haven't heard anything yet.



Something wrong with your boat? It's only 2 1/2 hour drive from your place???


----------



## Mossy535 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Yep, I'm still gonna be there! And Joe, you're still welcome to share the room in the lodge.

Mark


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2009)

Mossy535 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yep, I'm still gonna be there! And Joe, you're still welcome to share the room in the lodge.
> 
> Mark



:beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 24, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> alumacraftjoe said:
> 
> 
> > I am coming for sure. I may need a place to stay and a boat to fish from but will definatley be there. I am suposed to room with Mossy535, but I sent him an IM and haven't heard anything yet.
> ...



Too big a lake for my little boat. Only 5hp and pretty narrow for a place with that much boat traffic.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 25, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > alumacraftjoe said:
> ...



Well, there are rental boats there and probably be others who will have room too. I'm sure you'll get on the wter and catch a few good ones...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 25, 2009)

> Too big a lake for my little boat. Only 5hp and pretty narrow for a place with that much boat traffic.



i'm taking my little boat w/ a 3 hp :mrgreen:. when im on big lakes i just stick close to the shore line. any idiots trying to swamp the boat will get a few warning shots


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not going to say I am 100% confirmed, because as soon as I do, something extremely urgent would come up. However, we can say I am 98% confirmed. If Russ010 is going, I will be rooming with him, and if he isn't, I will buy his room from him, and my dad said he would probably go with me. Not sure how I can work out my school schedule, so I am not sure about Thursday, but I can definitely leave immediately after school Friday, and be there by 8pm or so, and not have to leave until Sunday afternoon. Depending on how my classes stack up next semester, I might be able to miss all of Friday, and possibly part/all of Thursday classes as well.


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2009)

It is official. Flights have been paid for. Remo, Marine0341, and myself are headed to Nashville on Oct 14.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> It is official. Flights have been paid for. Remo, Marine0341, and myself are headed to Nashville on Oct 14.


Cool! Really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 13, 2009)

just out of curiosity what are those cabins running yall for the weekend?

you'll be landing in my old backyard


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> just out of curiosity what are those cabins running yall for the weekend?
> 
> you'll be landing in my old backyard



private rooms in the lodge start at $65 per night. We do get a 15% discount. https://www.starpointresort.com/lodge.htm


----------



## KMixson (Jul 17, 2009)

I am planning on being there Saturday morning the 17th if nothing comes up between now and then. I might also be bringing my girlfreind if she can make it. October is still so far away. I have a hard enough time planning my next weekend much less one 3 months away.


----------



## evattman (Jul 24, 2009)

Man......how can I NOT go? I live here!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Not sure if I will stay at the resort but Im not far from the lake. I think about 30-35 miles.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Go ahead and put me as confirmed. Russ010 has the room reserved, and if for whatever reason, he can't make it, he will sell it to me, and I will either have half a room open for someone, or my dad will come along. Not sure exactly what day I can come up, be it Thursday or Friday, but I'll be there. 

Bassboy1


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Go ahead and put me as confirmed. Russ010 has the room reserved, and if for whatever reason, he can't make it, he will sell it to me, and I will either have half a room open for someone, or my dad will come along. Not sure exactly what day I can come up, be it Thursday or Friday, but I'll be there.
> 
> Bassboy1




Very cool man! :beer: 

Maybe you can give us all a seminar on boat building/craftsmanship! :wink:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2009)

Just wanting to bump this up to see if everyone who has a for sure cabin reserved would post which cabins are taken? Be it a cabin or Lodge room. Depending on funds, I'm gonna try to get a room to myself if I can, so just curious what is already taken from everyone on here.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not going to be able to make it... military and work will have me tied down.

I do have a room reserved (I think it's one of the Pine Lodges), but I think bassboy1 and his dad are going to take it since I can't make it.. if his dad doesn't come, then you might have a spot.

And bassboy - I told you not to worry about the deposit I put down.. use the money you would have paid me towards your boat building project. That money has been out of site, out of mind for some time now and I will not accept any funds from you!


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 8, 2009)

My wife's brother & wife and my wife's sister & husband are joining us for Friday and Saturday nights - they have the Buckeye, 2 bedroom reserved along with us (Legbrkr/husband & Fishingcop/wife) reserved in the Willows - we are stayng Sunday night also, then going to the Smokies for more vacation fun.

So Jim, where are we at with confirmed reservations? Can we update the first page of this post? It's hard to make out who's coming and who's not by reading all the posts with some cancellations, maybes, possibles, etc., etc.

Oh yeah, I forgot who's bringing the cards, the Kentucky whisky, Tennessee bourban, Jack, Canadian & whatever


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 8, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> ...So Jim, where are we at with confirmed reservations? Can we update the first page of this post? It's hard to make out who's coming and who's not by reading all the posts with some cancellations, maybes, possibles, etc., etc...




I knew it was bound to happen, and can't make it, as we have an orienteering competition on the 17th. Have to work the weekdays prior to that.


----------



## pbw (Sep 8, 2009)

Is there a schedule for Saturday and Sunday? I want to come but no boat so I may just show up for dinner.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 8, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot who's bringing the cards, the Kentucky whisky, Tennessee bourban, Jack, Canadian & whatever



Me and Joe are bringing the cards and the celebratory bottle of Jim Beam with Flounder Heads (A.K.A Popeye's) picture glued over the label so we can toast him!!!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going to be calling tomorrow reserve my spot for sure. As long as they still have the spots they told my they did at the beginning of this month, I should have my own place reserved tomorrow. I will post for sure what I find out after I call tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 8, 2009)

I WILL BRING A COUPLE DECKS OF CARDS AND MAYBE A QUART OR TWO OF SPRING WATER


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 9, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, I forgot who's bringing the cards, the Kentucky whisky, Tennessee bourban, Jack, Canadian & whatever
> ...



Ha, there's a plan :lol: :lol:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 9, 2009)

pbw said:


> Is there a schedule for Saturday and Sunday? I want to come but no boat so I may just show up for dinner.



I am positive you will have a place to fish if you make it down... We aren't going to leave anybody out. I may be bringing my boat as well now so that is more space that is depending on if I can get the 8hp up and running before then.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a schedule for Saturday and Sunday? I want to come but no boat so I may just show up for dinner.
> ...



You got that right! Make it down! There will be plenty of space for you to fish! :beer:


----------



## dunk50 (Sep 9, 2009)

double post


----------



## pbw (Sep 10, 2009)

Where and what time is the morning meet or breakfast on Saturday?


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 10, 2009)

I will be bringing a buddy with me now.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 11, 2009)

pbw said:


> Where and what time is the morning meet or breakfast on Saturday?



I am still planning on being there. I am trying to plan on getting there early enough to meet some of the guys Friday evening. If I can't be there Friday evening, I will be there Saturday morning. I don't look to go fishing but would like to meet the guys. I may be bringing my girlfriend with me if she can manage to go. Where and what time?


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2009)

KMixson said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Where and what time is the morning meet or breakfast on Saturday?
> ...



Im sure it will be in the main lodge hall room.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 11, 2009)

Jim said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...




Jim,

How about if we set up a time for a gathering? Like say we meet in the lodge around 8:00 on Thursday night for a meeting and cocktails, pop, whatever. Most everyone will be checked in (unpacked, boats launched, had dinner, etc.) by then and we can all get together to meet one another. Then maybe a lunch around 1:00 Friday - we could fish in the morning, come in for lunch and visiting, then fish the afternoon/evening - then meet in the lodge in the evening after everyone's in from fishing and done eating. A group breakfast would be good to, but that's right at prime fishing time - lunch would work better. We could also do lunch on Saturday too and party Sat night? Just some thoughts to get some organization?? 

What do you think?


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2009)

We were just discussing the same thing at this very moment! :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 11, 2009)

Jim said:


> We were just discussing the same thing at this very moment! :LOL2:




Great minds, huh :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm calling this evening after I get off to make my reservations. I will be in the Holly cabin. Woot! \/ :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok so here goes a Tentative schedule. All meetings and gathering will be in the common room in the lodge (I guess).

Thursday night, Friday night, and Saturday Night social hours, are in the lodge around 7PM till whenever.
Thursday , Friday and Saturday Lunch times could be around 1pm same place.

These are just optional times where if you want to meet any members and socialize will be your best bet in finding someone there?

For Food everyone fends for themselves. I am not too sure what is around and I am not bringing a cooler on the Airplane :LOL2:


This is just a start to get some organization, Anyone have any suggestions, Please do not hesitate.


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Some of you have asked about the need for a KY & TN license to fish this body of water. You should be able to fish at least 90% of the lake with a TN only license. Only in certain sections would a KY license be required. Below is a link to a map of the lake which should show you the TN & KY sections of the lake and those that have a reciprocal license agreement (_Fanny Creek, Illwill Creek & Wolf River_). 

*https://www.dalehollowlake.com/images/Corps_Lake_Map_04-2004.pdf*

In addition, below is a link to the TN Fishing Regs for 2009. On page 9 you can find information pertaining to the Licenses and Permit fees for TN. On page 10, you can also see more info about the reciprocal agreement between TN & KY I mentioned above. On pages 15 & 24 you can find information regarding the size & creel limits for Dale Hollow.

*https://state.tn.us/twra/pdfs/fishguide.pdf*

As for dinning, Star Point has a small marina where snack items, ice and gas can be purchased. They also have a small restaurant at the lodge which should still be open in October. You may want to call to be sure. If you are looking for anything else, you'll need to drive at least 15-20 minutes back to the main road where there are a couple of gas stations and eating locations... Bobcat Diner & Dairy Queen. The Bobcat Diner, if open, is pretty good to be out in the middle of the country.

Two more links you might find of interest...

*https://www.state.tn.us/twra/fish/fishmain.html*

*https://www.dalehollowfishing.com/*

Hope all of this helps. Still not sure if I will be able to make it down but I hope everyone enjoys their trip!

God Bless & Good Fishing!

Brian M.
G3


----------



## KMixson (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a room in the lodge reserved. I will not be able to make Friday nights social due to having to work Friday morning. I will be there Saturday afternoon. My girl friend is still unsure if she can make it or not. It will be good to meet the guys. See you there.


----------



## Andy (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I've got some bad news.... Due to me having to dump about $300.00 in my truck, I'm not going to be able to make the trip. So you guys be sure to post up LOTS of pics.


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2009)

This time tomorrow we will be flying the friendly skies to Dale Hollow! \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone know if there is an in room coffee pot!!!!! if not im bringing my own!


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2009)

Wheres the nearest coffee shop? :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Anyone know if there is an in room coffee pot!!!!! if not im bringing my own!




I think i just answered my own question, that sure looks like a coffee pot to me!!!


----------



## 1436delta (Oct 13, 2009)

NOT READY MABE NEXT YEAR IT WOULD BE NICE TO GO THAT IS STRAIGHT SOUTH FROM HERE I THINK #-o I HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A SAFE AND WONDERFUL TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 13, 2009)

I am really hoping that I will be able to make it over thursday evening/night if I can get off work friday. If not, I will definetly be there Friday evening. Just sucks that I will loose a nights reservation.


----------

